

Extract prominent colors from an image – JavaScript port of Android's Palette - fedgerIO
https://github.com/jariz/vibrant.js

======
sbarre
I wonder how feasible it would be to run this kind of thing against frames of
a running video to periodically adjust the colours of the page container
playing the video, sort of like that Phillips Ambilight TV:

[http://www.philips.co.uk/c-m-
so/televisions/p/ambilight](http://www.philips.co.uk/c-m-
so/televisions/p/ambilight)

Also, writing the Gulpfile in Coffeescript and having "compile the Gulpfile to
JS" in the installation instructions kind of made me frown a bit...

~~~
whylo
There are quite a few JS Ambilight demos out there. Here's one that works
pretty well:
[http://media.chikuyonok.ru/ambilight/](http://media.chikuyonok.ru/ambilight/)

------
beagle3
Sam Clay's excellent NewsBlur did this in Python in order to pick good colors
to represent a blog source - he gave a short talk about it in an NYC
LinkedList session (which later morphed into Hacker School which then became
The Recurse Center).

~~~
on_and_off
The idea is not really new, it is just becoming more popular thanks to
Android's implementation as a first party lib. There are several well known
algorithms : Octree, MCQ & Neuquant and all libs tend to implement a variation
of one of these.

